

Apple Should Pull the Plug on the iPhone (2007) - d_r
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-should-pull-the-plug-on-the-iphone

======
655321
>Now compare that effort and overlay the mobile handset business. This is not
an emerging business. In fact it's gone so far that it's in the process of
consolidation with probably two players dominating everything, Nokia Corp. and
Motorola Inc.

I don't use any Apple products, and really don't like them at all...but I
applaud Cupertino for doing whatever they want despite critical opinion and,
sometimes, logic.

------
byoung2
Hindsight, as they say, is 20/20...

